# Found sick feral pigeon



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

looks like a young bird. the beak looks bigger than usual. what's particularly weird is its toes. He seems to be in pain using it. He's walking around in the dark, late afternoon. Can't fly far.
I'll be travelling tomorrow afternoon, and since I'm not a vet, I'm worried of keeping this feral bird, for fear that it may carry a contagious disease that might hurt my baby (pet dove). Here's his picture. You might be able to see his deformed swollen toes. Is anyone familiar with this condition?

I've contacted NYCPRC, and one person from there had agreed to take him tomorrow afternoon.

Thank you

- Levy


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Levy,

Thanks for helping this little guy out. Yes, still a young squeaker.

The problem with his feet is that he has some dried droppings attached. These are easy enough to remove, hold his foot under some running warm water, may take a few minutes to soften up, apply a little soap, and gently scape off, he should be fine after.

Put out a dish of your dove's seeds and water for him, to get him to drink the first time make sure the water is tepid in temperature and gently guide his beak into it, they usually get the hang of things once you do this.

Should be no problem with any kind of contagious disease/infection problems, just practice good hygiene habits and wash you hand well any time you are dealing with him.

Good luck with him,

Karyn


----------



## lchandra79 (May 17, 2009)

Thank you for your clarification.
Is there a reason this pigeon is alone by himself at night, if he's not sick?
perhaps he's just confused and disoriented. Hopefully he'll be able to find his way around tomorrow morning, when it's brighter.


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

lchandra79 said:


> Is there a reason this pigeon is alone by himself at night, if he's not sick? perhaps he's just confused and disoriented. Hopefully he'll be able to find his way around tomorrow morning, when it's brighter.


No, as you mention he is too young to fly, and too young to be put back and left alone, as most likely a predator will get him, and my guess is he fell from a nest from somewhere above where you found him, perhaps while exercising his wings, or a misstep of some sort.

There is a chance that you could put him back up where he came from if you could determine for sure you are putting him back with the right parents, there actually should be another bird the same age where he came from, as pigeons usually raise two young at a time. If you do this you have to be sure that he belongs where you put him, look for the other young one, and make sure his parents greet him and acknowledge this is their baby, you may have to observe from a distance for a while to make sure all is well, if you put him in the wrong nest area he is likely to be pecked and thrown out by birds that are not his parents.

Karyn


----------

